# Fattes or biggest tailed scorpion



## NevularScorpion (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello guys, I know there are a lot of fat tail scorpion from different genus but I want to know which sp has the fattest or biggest tail of all scorpion, not the longest but fattest or massive. can you guys list the top 3 fat tail scorpion

so far i think the scorpion sp below are the top 3 fattest tail
orthochirus innesi
Androctonus bicolor
Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## Michiel (Jul 26, 2010)

Number one (imo) = Androctonus australis from Tunesia.


----------



## Jorpion (Jul 26, 2010)

#1 for me is *Androctonus bicolor*. Now I know what influenced the Germans when they created the Tiger tank!!


----------



## Trexer (Jul 26, 2010)

Man that Androctonus australis looks awesome! Defo say thats the biggest tail! Are they big? Or most of all are they HOT?

Also heres a link to a thread on same topic:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=178241


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 26, 2010)

I should have not made this thread  now after reading the other thread, my fat tail wish list expanded lol. btw that A austrialis is on steroids lol, so far the orthochirus innesi is really the one that is getting my attention because the tail is bigger than the body


----------



## Aztek (Jul 26, 2010)

Androctonus Australis
Ancroctonus Mauritanicus
Parabuthus Transvaalicus


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 26, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> I should have not made this thread  now after reading the other thread, my fat tail wish list expanded lol. btw that A austrialis is on steroids lol, so far the orthochirus innesi is really the one that is getting my attention because the tail is bigger than the body


Sounds like you have caught the scorp addiction!   Welcome to the club!


----------



## ButhidaeBomb (Jul 26, 2010)

im gonna have to say the olive keeled flat rock!!  haha.  jk :clap:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 26, 2010)

This one has THE fattest metasoma, at least one part of it!

Apistobuthus pterygocercus

http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/Gasie.htm


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 27, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> This one has THE fattest metasoma, at least one part of it!
> 
> Apistobuthus pterygocercus
> 
> http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/Gasie.htm


thanks for the site  that scorp is pretty unique looking too. are all the scorps in the site available in the hobby because i did not see the pic of a scorp that i'm curious off


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 27, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> thanks for the site  that scorp is pretty unique looking too. are all the scorps in the site available in the hobby because i did not see the pic of a scorp that i'm curious off


Well, it depends on what you mean by the site, and available in the hobby.

For example, my favorite part of that website is the Origins section.   In that are lists of the known scorpion species from each country.   Pretty cool.   I would bet your scorpion is in there.   

The gallery mostly contains pictures of scorpions that are or have been available in Europe.   But many, if not most, are not available here.

What is the scorpion you are interested in?   

Btw, the author of that website has a book coming out, I think the publisher is already taking orders.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=179090


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah the site is really informative and has a diverse pics and information of scorpions around the world. I might order the book . Also, I look at the pics of scorpion in the middle east but I never saw any pics of the Hemiscorpius genus. I hope the author will add the venom type of each scorpion in his book. I'm really interested on venom informations.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 27, 2010)

filenamex5100 said:


> im gonna have to say the olive keeled flat rock!!  haha.  jk :clap:



Ha!, gotta laugh from me, Hadogenes are weirdoes, I like them.


----------



## ButhidaeBomb (Jul 28, 2010)

i like them too....gotta love that twig for a tail!


----------



## Envyizm (Jul 28, 2010)

Androctonus australis Tunisia
Androctonus australis Hector
Orthochirus sp. have a massive tail relative to size but are a fraction of the overall size of a Androctonus.


----------



## freeman (Jul 28, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Number one (imo) = Androctonus australis from Tunesia.


Second that.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 1, 2010)

Is that the hector morph ?


----------



## ralliart (Aug 3, 2010)

How about this...

*Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis*

www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3930068694/

They carry an RPG/Bazooka on their back.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 3, 2010)

ralliart said:


> How about this...
> 
> *Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis*
> 
> ...



Yes, but they are 3-4 times smaller than A.australis


----------



## deathwing (Aug 4, 2010)

unless you would really stick to the "fattest tail" then you should go for Orthochirus


----------



## ralliart (Aug 5, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Yes, but they are 3-4 times smaller than A.australis


Yep but tail to body ratio, they have the edge over A. Australis.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 6, 2010)

ralliart said:


> Yep but tail to body ratio, they have the edge over A. Australis.


I agree with you, I'm not talking about scorp body size but tail to body ratio


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 6, 2010)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8976822304114352683#

after seeing this video i cannot resist anymore, guys I really need some of this :drool: please help me if you guys know where i can get one


----------



## Michiel (Aug 6, 2010)

freeman said:


> Second that.



Freeman, buddy,

I has no use talking with these Orthochirus fetishists 
Out of this discussion,

Have fun now, behave!


----------



## Aztek (Aug 9, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8976822304114352683#
> 
> after seeing this video i cannot resist anymore, guys I really need some of this :drool: please help me if you guys know where i can get one


I had one for sale like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 9, 2010)

Aztek said:


> I had one for sale like 2 weeks ago.


I have two already


----------



## Aztek (Aug 9, 2010)

You got em that quick?


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 10, 2010)

Yup I was supprise myself  too I can finally sleep peacefully in my bed at night... for now... until another scorpion gets my attention lol.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 16, 2010)

which one of this has the fattes tail Androctonus australis  Tunisia or Androctonus australis lybicus ?


----------



## Michiel (Aug 16, 2010)

Orthochirus, Orthochirus!!!! ;P sorry for that. Like I already said before, A.a. from Tunesia.


----------

